# Hambantota



## Ian Lawson (Apr 30, 2017)

Hopefully China's involvement in the port of Liverpool does not end up like the new Sri Lankan port of Hambantota located on the SE coast of Sri Lanka. Currently enjoying one ship every other day whereas Columbo still sees at least a dozen per day. Government looks like handing back 80% equity of port to China. Someone was sold a pup.


----------

